# Magna Cum Laude?



## ksb0211 (May 11, 2011)

Hi, All.  Just wondering what it takes to become CPT Magna Cum Laude?

Let me explain.  I was recently looking throught the magazine "AAPC Coding edge" and where it lists the newly credentialed members, it also lists the "Magna Cum Laude."

Anyone know the answer?

Thanks.


----------



## lindseya (May 27, 2011)

Magna Cum Laude means that an examinee passed their exam with a 90% or higher.  They are recognized in the Coding Edge for having done this.

Thank you,

Lindsey Archibald
AAPC


----------



## gared111 (Aug 14, 2013)

I guess I'm behind the times.  I just noticed it for the first time today.    Thank you for having an answer here already


----------



## JWood69 (Sep 22, 2015)

I realize this is an old thread, but can anyone confirm that this is still the case - 90% for Magna Cum Laude?  Thanks!


----------



## jltrefethen (Sep 30, 2015)

It was still the case in 2013 when I tested.


----------



## JWood69 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks, trefeneils!


----------



## sakuna (Feb 10, 2016)

JWood69 said:


> I realize this is an old thread, but can anyone confirm that this is still the case - 90% for Magna Cum Laude?  Thanks!



Yes - I just tested in Oct 2015 and it is still at 90% or higher


----------



## rbeltran (Dec 30, 2017)

what is the distinction between cum laude vs. magna cum laude


----------



## sjasontaylor77 (Dec 31, 2017)

Is there a way to check if you were awarded this distinction? I got over a 90 on my CPC exam in May 2017 but never knew about this.

*NM, found it in July issue! Cool


----------



## debradwright@yahoo.com (Jan 21, 2019)

JWood69 said:


> I realize this is an old thread, but can anyone confirm that this is still the case - 90% for Magna Cum Laude?  Thanks!




This is still the case to present day as well. I passed my CPC from December 15th 2018 with a 92% and my certificate says magna cume laude on it.


----------



## anita lapointe (Dec 7, 2019)

is this done for any other certifications?


----------



## sls314 (Dec 7, 2019)

anita lapointe said:


> is this done for any other certifications?



Yes.  I was Magna Cum Laude for both my CPC and CRC.  

I think it can be any certification exam where you receive a 90% or higher on your first attempt taking that exam.


----------

